

Talking Machines – Human Conversation About Machine Learning Podcast - bayesregressor
http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/blog/

======
AndrewKemendo
Can someone explain to me why they call out being a "nerd"?

 _...we meet our hosts, Katherine Gorman (nerd, journalist) and Ryan Adam
(nerd, Harvard computer science professor)..._

Seems a bit misplaced.

Also, Yoshua gave a great, albeit slightly controversial for the crowd, talk
at AGI 14 in Quebec this summer.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exhdfIPzj24](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exhdfIPzj24)

~~~
Houshalter
Good talk, but how was that controversial?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Not conventionally so, I think some of the AGI people think his un-
supervised/supervised training thoughts do not lend themselves towards
AGI/Strong AI.

------
ginolomelino
Sounds interesting. Couldn't find an RSS feed on your site. Where can I
subscribe?

------
dddddddata
If you're into data science podcasts... this one has been going for a couple
months and getting some attention.
[http://www.partiallyderivative.com/](http://www.partiallyderivative.com/)

------
AjithAntony
Is there an rss feed to subscribe to or is it only for iTunes?

~~~
azaras
The rss feed is
[http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/blog?format=RSS](http://www.thetalkingmachines.com/blog?format=RSS)

~~~
AjithAntony
Cool. Works perfectly with Pocketcasts. Art and notes too.

------
azaras
They recommend the book "Machine Learning: A Probabilistic Perspective" by
Kevin P. Murphy.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
I've only read a few chapters from this, but I've heard it recommended highly
by others as well.

------
eghri
Really great idea - I'll definitely be listening.

------
denzil_correa
I submitted this around 9 hours ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8830057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8830057)

~~~
dang
In that case the post did get some attention, but not enough to count the
repost as a dupe, so we've moved the comments over from the previous thread.

